

Mark Cuban:  Here's How YouTube Can Make Money (And Lose Market Share) - mlearmonth
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/mark-cuban-here-s-how-youtube-can-make-money-and-lose-market-share-

======
sdpurtill
Am I the only one that thinks Mark Cuban is just mad that he didn't start
YouTube?

